# Ammonia keeps hanging at 0.5



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

So here's my set up and test results.... My problem is that Ammonia keeps hanging in right at 0.5 - no matter what I do.... any feedback is appreciated.

20 gallon long - planted - set up for ~2 months now 30% water changes 2-3 times a week (I would love to cut back to once weekly if ammo would be 0)
Eheim canister filter rated to 80 gal
7 female swordtails
~10 fry
~4 RCS
API: Ammonia 0.5
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10

Everyone in the tank seems VERY HAPPY and plants look great. No signs of distress, no clamped fins (only 1 grouchy very preggo female - lol!) Maybe I shouldn't worry so much about the ammonia being "0" but this is bugging me. 

In the last 2 weeks, I noticed ich on my fry, so treated successfully the way I had in the past with heat (~90F - slow ramp up and down) and salt (1 tsp/gal). during the ich treatment, the chemistry remained very much the same and everyone still seemed very happy. 

Yesterday, during a water change, I dosed with prime (usual) and added 20ml of Nutrifin cycle (new). Today - Ammonia remains unchanged ~0.5. 

A. is my bio-load just heavy enough that the bacteria can't keep up with the Ammonia? 
B. Could I be over-feeding? I guess this is possible. I feed twice daily, tetramin flake food, crushing some of the flakes for the fry and it appears that all the fish eagerly eat all the food I put in within 30 seconds.
C. my cycle isn't actually complete - be patient and continue with nutrafin cycle at water changes?








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

First suggestion will be test your source water.Often water right from tap will have some ammonia.I would even take some(at least 1 g) and set it aside for 24 hrs. and test that as sometimes source water stabilises(changes) after comming from tap.
The prime will convert ammonia to a less toxic form,but your test will stil show it.
Your tank looks very nice and I don't think your over stocked or overfeeding if all food is gone in under 1 min.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you use Aquarium Pharmaceuticals' Ammo-Lock or Kordon's AmQuel or any other ammonia binding chemicals because these products can cause false readings on liquid test kits.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

I don't use any ammonia binding chemicals, except prime, which I started in the last week or two.... I'll check my source water later today & post results. Thanks guys.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

well, i tested my source water and ammonia = 0. i saved some and will re-test tomorrow evening. tested the tank again this evening too and ammonia still is 0.5


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

sorry to keep shooting out ideas but you don't have to follow all;mix up some water like you do for changing(with prime) and test that before you use it?


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

KMoss said:


> So here's my set up and test results.... My problem is that Ammonia keeps hanging in right at 0.5 - no matter what I do.... any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> 20 gallon long - planted - set up for ~2 months now 30% water changes 2-3 times a week (I would love to cut back to once weekly if ammo would be 0)
> Eheim canister filter rated to 80 gal
> ...


Ok. I think I might know why your tank is still showing ammonia, even though it _should_ be finished cycling...You cycled with only 1 very small goldfish and have added quite a few other fish (albeit small). The beneficial bacteria you established with the 1 goldfish are probably not enough to handle the extra bio-load. With the addition of the RCS, swordtails and now fry, the bacteria are having a hard time converting the extra ammonia produced by the additional fish. I'm surprised you haven't gotten even higher readings on the ammonia, and possible even some nitrite readings....the water changes and plants might have prevented it. Your tank will eventually _fully_ cycle once more bacteria have had time to reproduce. I think you answered your own question with theories "A" and "C". I'm not a big fan of bacteria additives as I feel they probably don't do much.

Oh, just curious, but why is the Eheim pipe located down at the bottom partially under the driftwood? Is that the return or the intake?


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Lonedove.... I'm further convinced as well that what I need is a dose of patience & my cycle will eventually complete.... I've been very careful to not let my ammonia get too high & i've always changed water at ~0.5 - 1 ppm.

The eheim tube by the (faux) driftwood was an extra piece & the rcs hang out in there sometimes. They seem to like it.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I never would have thought, by looking at your picture, the driftwood was faux. Your tank looks amazing by the way. LOL..I bet the shrimp do like that pipe...gives them a hiding spot to chill out.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Quite the detective lonedove.Even after given all the info you provided I had a long search to find where you got that info(20 long thread).Good job and excellent assesment.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

and the numbers are......(drumroll)...... source water after 24 hrs, treated with prime: ammonia = 0.... tank..... still at 0.5 this evening...ugh... patience.

oh, and that was some good detective work, LD!

I'll update when my ammonia changes - It'll be interesting to see how long this goes on.
Thanks again for thinking it over with me.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think lonedove got you spot on.Give your tank time to build up bacteria to your current stocking level.Your doing the right thing changing water ,just don't vac if not necessary and leave your filter alone for a while.Good Luck!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you coralbandit! I really appreciate the compliment..*chicken dance


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

@ lonedove;You really must have searched hard to find answer,you weren't even in 20Long thread.Everyone should appreciate the effort you and many other members put into solving issues for others.THANK YOU!


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

@ coralbandit. LOL, it was quite literally by accident really. Pulled up the thread, read the replies and decided to check out KMoss' pictures. After all, that tank looks amazing. That's when I found this: Aquarium Gallery - image and that's when bells went off when I noticed the date of Jan 11th and the photo details. So i assumed tank was set up approx. Dec. 22nd with just the one gf then shrimp & swordtails (and eventually the fry) were added not long after, which probably added more bio-load than tank could handle at that point.

Hmmm, not sure where the "20Long thread" is...? Haven't found that thread yet. Eh, just call me Watson...haven't learned enough fish keeping skills yet to be a Sherlock Holmes. LOL


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

It looks like it's true... A watched pot never boils..... I left the tank alone all week.... No water changes, no tests. Closely observing that everyone looked content though. This morning: ammonia =0, nitrite = 0.25, nitrate = almost 5.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Appears almost cycled. 

I still test my water twice a day even though my tank seems to be cycled after a full month. Overly cautious probably. But as a doctor once told me.... not knowing you are sick doesn't mean you're not. 

I would do a good sized water change and bet those nitrites go to zero.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Thanks CAM. That's what I was thinking, knowing nitrites are so toxic.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Just on the side... if it is a planted tank with just a couple of fish in it - it won't actually cycle as the plants will soak up the ammonia before it gets as far as the bacteria.
The bonus effect is that the tank should stay reasonably safe for fish when a change in bio-load does happen.
My tank is heavily planted and this I believe has saved many a fish and allowed me to be quite slack on my maintenance with 20% PWC every other week without much algae growth or serious nitrate levels.
Glad it all worked out.
cb


----------

